# How's This Tow Set-up? Am I Asking For Trouble?



## ckshubin (Aug 19, 2006)

Okay. Just found this site! Am already loving it!

Here's where I need help from all you Outback owners.

After looking at all the different Outback floorplans and sizes, both hubby and kids (2 of them) and myself have basically fallen in love with the 25RSS model.

We have yet to purchase a tow vehicle or the trailer and before we spend that much money we'd like to make sure that our set up will be safe and do-able. Here's the stats.

Tow Vehicle:

2007 Chevy Tahoe. 5.3L Vortec V8 engine. 4.10 rear axle. GCVWR: 14,000#. Trailer tow max: 7700#.

Travel Trailer:

Outback 25RSS. 25'10". Dry weight: 5145 (taken from actual trailer on lot - not brochure). GVWR: 7000#
Cargo capacity: 1745#. Would tow with water tank empty.

We are:

4 people: 2 adults, 2 kids, 4 bikes and the typical camping stuff of pots/pans, paper plates and cups, clothes, toiletries, leveling blocks, fishing poles and gear etc.

Is this a safe setup? Am I cutting it too close?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi ckshubin!

Welcome to the best forum on the web!

You choice of tow vehicle IMHO is a little close to the weight limits. But a bigger concern to me is the wheel base.

The Tahoe has a wheel base of 116". You might experience a little tail wagging the dog with that combo.

A better choice might be a 1500 Chevy Silverado or 1500 GMC Sierra. The cost is about the same as a Tahoe and the wheel base is right at 144 inches.

You can get as fancy an interior as you want, and just about the same elbow room as the Tahoe. Plus you bet a REAL BIG trunk!









My $.02

Dan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi ckshubin









Welcome to Outbackers









You've made a great choice on TT's and you've definitely come to the right place for answers to all of your questions

Now hurry up and go get that new Outback!
Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome ckshubin to the site
Should be ok depending on where you plan on towing
If you plan to do a lot of mountains I would look a little bigger TV
Just my $.02

Don


----------



## ckshubin (Aug 19, 2006)

My mistake - an 07 Tahoe (on the Chevy site) for the 4x4 with the 4.10 rear axle has a tow rating of 8200#.

Does that change anything drastically?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You will be out there on the very edge of what many will consider OK with this combo. You will likely be right up against the Tahoe's weight carrying limt (GVWR), and shy on wheelbase too. The 4.10 gears should get you going pretty well and are a desirable asset when towing.

If you are able to choose the tow vehicle too, I would consider a 3/4 ton Suburban (2500), or 3/4 ton quad cab pick-up. Look for no less than 3.73 rear gears with 4.10's preferred.

Insist on an Equilizer or Reese Dual Cam HD hitch system, either style with 1000# bars and Prodigy brake controller when you're ready to put it all together.

Happy shopping and welcome


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

*Burb*


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I towed my 25rss the first year with a 2003 Tahoe, it will work but I could tell it was putting a strain on the drive train. Do your self a favor and buy a Suburban or a crew cab pickup you will be a lot happier towing. Kirk


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

LarryTheOutback said:


> *Burb*


I'll chime in also - go with the 'Burb or the Excursion. Get the longer wheelbase.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

I have towed my 06 26RKS in mostly flat land for a year now with a '01 Tahoe, 3.73 gears and Reese Dual Cam set-up and have had no problems, and noticed only a slight difference in hills/mountain areas of north AL. A 4.10 gear should do an even better job. If/when I ever upgrade the TV, it will be with a Chevy Silverado 2500HD 4X4 CrewCab Duramax/Allison Trans.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I like the longer wheel base for towing. Spring for a crew cab diesel pick up with a long bed and you will be in a better position to tow, IMHO.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com

You can see in my signature I have a 25RSS and experience with similar tow vehicles. We love our 25RSS. It works well with 2 kids and the sofa slide opens it up nicely.

I towed with a regular Yukon and it got the job done. Power going up steep grades was ok. I use the Equalizer hitch and it helped keep everything in check. BUT, I just never got over the feeling if it was safe enough. It has a soft suspension and would wobble a bit in winds and from passing semi's. I upgraded to a 3/4 ton Yukon XL and feel much sturdier. It could be from a combination of forces such as the stiffer suspension, LT tires, and longer wheelbase. I wouldn't have upgraded to a regular Suburban and looked for the 3/4 ton.

Could the Yukon tow the 25RSS? Yes, with a good quality hitch. You will be near your limits though.

Do I feel safer with the 3/4 ton XL? Yes.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

ckshubin,

Welcome to Outbackers!!! You'll love this site and your new Outback trailer.









If you have yet to purchase a tow vehicle, my suggestion would be to go with the Suburban rather than the Tahoe. That extra wheel base, PLUS the extra trunk room, will be a blessing to someone with two kids and all their stuff, let alone pulling your trailer more safely. And, if I might add, go for the 3/4 ton if you can find one. That way, when you decide to upgrade to a bigger trailer, you'll have the TV to do it.

Again, welcome.

Keep us apprised.

Mark


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

If you're dead set on that TT/TV combo, I'd strongly suggest a Hensley or Pullrite hitch. Either of these will address your wheelbase issue without upgrading the TV.
Kevin P.


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

Go with the Silverado or Sierra, if can afford it go HD. My Silverado Crew cab tows our 25rss very nicely with 4.10 axle ratios. My Dakota Quad cab with the 3.92's also towed it, but not as nice as a full sized PU.

Good luck!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Where's Thor at???

He's towing his 28 with a 2007 Avalanche and loves it.

I would think the ratings are very similar between the 07 Avy's and 07 Tahoes.....

Steve


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Where's Thor at???
> 
> He's towing his 28 with a 2007 Avalanche and loves it.
> 
> ...


The weight ratings are similar between the 07 Tahoe and Avalanche, depending on the rear axle gearing of course. Big difference is the wheelbase - 130 in. for the Av, 116 in. for the Tahoe. The longer wheelbase makes for a safer, more stable set up with a trailer that big. Even better is a 2500 Av (see sig below), but Chevy didn't make a 2500 Av for 2007.









.02


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well I just got back from camping at a mountain lake that we love and it had a a really steep grade just before the lake that is about a mile long. This is the only place on the 2 lane country road that opens up to 4 lanes so slower rigs can pass. With my old rig a Aerostar and a small tent trailer I could only do 30 MPH max. I was curious how well my 05 Tahoe with a 23RS loaded would do and I was very surprised that I could pull it a 50 mph and I only have 3.42 gears. That 5.3 keeps surprising me at how well it does It really has a lot of pulling power. I know that the 23RS is lighter but I don't have the gears you have so You will be able to pull a much heaver load than me.

I know the wheel base is a little short but I have yet to get even the slightest hint of sway and I have driven in cross winds, passed by semi's like I was standing still been on crocked pot hole infested mountain roads and not a lick of problem. One of the things in favor of the Tahoe is the distance from the receiver hitch to the rear wheels, it is much shorter that most rigs and that helps a lot with sway and along with a good anti sway system like a Equal-i-zer helps a lot plus if you want the best and don't mind the money the Hensley Arrow is even a better choice.

I can't say it will be a great TV for the trailer you are looking at but in my case it is more than adequate. Good luck and I hope you get a Outback.


----------



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

I have a Tahoe and pull a 26RLS. Power is ok when pulling on any grade, but if you don't have the TV yet I would look at a 2500 truck or a suburban for the longer wheel base. My 26 RLS drops the ass end of my Tahoe alot, I'm going to get some airbags to help it out until I get an other TV. Like I said it pulls fine it would just be a little nicer with a bigger TV.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

If your going new I would seriously but a diesel. If you will tow a fair amount the savings will come up real quick. I'm lucky as diesel is cheap near me but I'm saving upwards of $8/tank fill not including the increase in mileage.

It is also extremely relaxing towing with a 3/4 Ton especially powered by a diesel. Sit back and fire up a stogie! Kid you not!


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

Ditto on the hitch system. Get something better than the basic friction system. Of course, a Hensley wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I towed my 25RSS with an 01 Tahoe.

Can it be done? Yes.

Will you yearn for a larger truck? Yes.

For safety...I upped to a longer wheelbase. Much more stable with no sway. The right hitch with the right setup is critical...no matter what you use.

There are some real ignorant people on the road towing trailers. At least you won't be one of them. Good call to find this group. You'll get good, honest answers here.

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, ckshubin!*








I'm glad you are asking questions first, and buying later. Smart move!









I don't think you are going to be too bad power or towing capacity wise, it sounds like you will be packing fairly light (empty tanks) and that will help a lot. I am however, more concerned about the wheelbase. I think you would be much better off moving up to a Suburban. And you may as well go 3/4 ton while you are at it. It really will make a world of difference.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

ckshubin said:


> Okay. Just found this site! Am already loving it!
> 
> Here's where I need help from all you Outback owners.
> 
> ...


I am towing my new 29BHS (5545 lbs) with a 1500 Suburban, 5.3 L engine with 3.73 Rear-end and it pulls pretty good (although I won't win any races!). My dealer set me up with a Robin hitch and 1000# bars, with a Reese Anti-sway control.

My TV and trailer weigh about the same, when both are loaded, but the Suburban has about 18" more wheelbase than the Tahoe. Check the weight of the Tahoe - so you don't have a short wheelbase AND a lighter TV than trailer.

better yet - check out this website. It has some great information about towing and hitches.

http://www.rvtowingtips.com/index.html

This is a website that every RV owner needs to have. You can press a button at the end of each topic to get a PDF version that is printer-friendly. Then go ahead and print it all out - it's great stuff to have with you - an RV Bible!

Happy towing!


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to the site! I am a newbie to this site and am already hooked. Anyhow, I towed a 7,500lb TT with my Tahoe. I did it, but it was not the best combo. Just like other folks have said - it is a bit like the tail wagging the dog.

In addition, I destroyed the tranny after a year. I upgraded to a 3/4 ton Diesel Pick-up (F250 - see my signature) and the difference towing with it is like night and day. I wouln't tow with anything else. She sits a 2,000 rpm, 70 mph, towing a 9,000 lb 29FBHS averaging between 11-13 mpg (depending on terrain & headwind). Just my 2 cents.....


----------

